

Teacher switches off class wi-fi - RiderOfGiraffes
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/northern_ireland/8274180.stm

======
RiderOfGiraffes
And allied stories ...

<http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/northern_ireland/7991706.stm> : Take wi-fi out of
class: teacher

<http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/education/6676205.stm> : Schools want urgent wi-fi
advice

<http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/6676129.stm> : Wi-fi health fears are
'unproven'

<http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/education/6583213.stm> : Teachers want wi-fi risk
research

<http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/magazine/6172257.stm> : Wi-fi worry

